# Heat Transfer fading, roughed up after first wash



## Ofly (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi Everyone!
I got a customer who's not very happy right now. He put his garments in the wash and the *print & cut heat transfer* came out like the attached images. *Scuffed up looking and vibrancy of colors diminished.*

He used tide pods, machine washed inside out on cold. It was 4 days after print and transfer. Joto Paper's Maxim transfer was printed on Mimaki cjv30 printer with SS21 solvent inks, transferred at 320F for 15 seconds medium pressure, as recommended and specified. 

These were Jerseys (100% Polyester mesh) and polyester shirts (ATC 100% polyester)

I've not had any problems in the past printing on cotton tees, jackets, bags. So I don't know what happened this time!

Has anyone seen this problem before?

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0Bxnh3vSFgqO3WmlwaTZ4YmFsdzg&usp=sharing


Timo


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

the heat transferred was not enough or you did not dry the print enough.


----------



## Ofly (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks for your reply! Was hoping more people would have some knowledge of this problem!

Not the case, I've thoroughly dried over 48 hours & heat pressed at different temperatures and let it set for another 48 hours. I've checked and tested the ink I was using, Sam*ink works fine for most applications but it doesn't seem to work for heat transfer materials that will need to be in contact with detergent. I did a few tests, so did the heat transfer material supplier, and determined it was the ink. I put very little detergent on the print out, rubbed it for 100 seconds, and crinkled it for 100 seconds, and it faded and the ink started to run off. I tried Sam*ink's compatible ES3 ink (blue sample image) and SS21 Ink (black sample image), same issue, fades and bleeds.

So my question is, what third party Inks work well with the heat transfer materials?

What brand do you use?


----------



## ejnrby (Oct 20, 2014)

Many of our customers use Siser ColorPrint & real Mimaki SS21 inks and I haven't heard a single complaint about washout. It could be the use of off-brand ink that is causing issues.


----------



## Ofly (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks Ejnrby for your response. I agree that it's most likely the third party ink I've been using that caused the issue, as I've done a few tests and it points to the ink.

I'm hoping someone will be able to share their knowledge or test results of using other third party Inks. I'm looking into Bordeaux, has anyone tried it with the Siser material or Joto's material, Maxim?


----------

